# Dog Thief in LaFayette, La. HELP - Update: Found :(



## Dogman50

Returning from a great duck hunt in Texas with clients and my son Jamie we stopped in LaFayette for the night. Some scumbag in a Chevy/GM extended cab pickup truck spotted my dogtruck and stole my son's dog out of a padlocked dog box. He also took clothes and hunting equipment. A video from the back of the Wafflehouse caught him on camera but couldn't make out the plate number. My son is on leave from the Air Force before his next deployment and his dog, Boz ,is his child !! He has had him since he was 6 weeks old and he 10 years old now.

Please help us catch this f---king thief in the LaFayette , La. area. 

Davis


----------



## Guest

Prayers sent. There are alot of dogs being stolen these days so be careful.


----------



## Swack

Dogman50,

Have you contacted local law enforcement? If so, were they helpful at all?

I hope you get that low-life. I can't think of many things that would be as low as stealing a man's dog.

Maybe you can share more detail on the thief's truck . . . color? . . . year? . . . topper? Could you make out the state of the plate?

Good Luck! I hope you catch him and can get your son's dog back! I can't say what I hope they do to the guy if they get him, it's a family forum!

Swack


----------



## Don Lietzau

Lets have more details and photos. There is Duck Hunting Chat, The Refuge, Versatile Hunting Dogs and a host of other sites. Don't forget the local state forms on each site. Duckdon


----------



## Eric Johnson

Unfortunately, this is on the rise.....

*************

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/12...dognapping-cases-are-up-by-almost-70-percent/

http://tinyurl.com/c8g42h8

American Kennel Club Says Dognapping Cases Are Up By Almost 70 Percent

Experts: Most Important Step To Keeping Pets Safe Is Microchipping Them
December 28, 2012 8:59 PM

NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) — Dogs are being stolen out of cars, yards, off
sidewalks and even out of shelters at an alarming rate, according to the American Kennel Club.

“It only takes a minute for a theft to occur,” American Kennel Club
spokeswoman Lisa Peterson told CBS 2′s Dave Carlin on Friday.

Making any pet owner think twice is surveillance video from last week
that showed “Marley” the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel being menaced by
a stranger, who picked up the frightened dog and walked off with him,
leaving 7-year-old Mia Bendrat heartbroken the day before Christmas.......
- more -
************

Hope he gets Boz back.

For everyone else....for years I've always parked where I can see my vehicle if I'm carrying dogs. Doesn't matter if I'm just running in to Starbuck's or going in for a meal, I sit where I can see the truck or I leave the restaurant and go elsewhere.


----------



## Franco

I would contact Captain Paul Mouton with the Lafayette Police Department. Talk with him and you may get a Detective assigned to investigate.

The Wafflehouse is on I-10 so no telling where the thief is from.

Good luck in finding your son's dog!


----------



## awolfe

To the OP, I can't even imagine your anguish, and wish I could help. Don't know how that would happen, but sending you all the best.

Secondly, here's adding to the post, and a possible idea for the op. We've had a similar situation happen with many many items stolen and much damage done to property. Luckily no dogs involved though. Photos have caught trespassers, but just like in this story, the photos are either too far away to make out the plates. We have photos that are the front 1/2 of the vehicle, and photos that are a direct rear shot with a full view of the license, but too far. 

Obviously NCIS isn't going to help, and evidently neither is our rural Barney Phife sheriff's department. I've tried blowing up the photos and cropping, with no luck. Does anyone know of a downloadable program to digitally enhance computer photos? Other ideas for the OP and us? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

place an as on craigslist place under lost found and pets. 
https://www.facebook.com/DogsLostOrFound this is another good resource 
Contact all the humane societys in the area and animal control most have a facebook page where you can place and ad and picture.
was there a camera that may have caught them or their vehicle?


----------



## Dogman50

The thief's truck was a mid 2000s chevy silverado or gmc sierra, extended cab, goldish pewter with blacked out windows. The perp was mid thirties medium build white man. Attached is a photo of Boz. Another distinguising characteristic is he only has three toes on his hind right foot. The police officer assigned opined that the perp was possibly from Carencro based on the proximity or close by in Lafayette, and the fact he had louisiana plates. Since it was New year's eve it is most likely that he is from around here. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Is he chipped...can a stolen alert be put on chip info ?


----------



## Guest

Most people if they find a dog will go on Craigslist they may try to sell him or just let him go. I would get the local tv news to run the story also a full page newspaper story . Someone may know something.prayers sent.


----------



## Hotchocolate

Can you contact any retriever clubs in the area.The more eyes on the lookout the better..Maybe post the video on youtube, wishing you the best of luck in his recovery.


----------



## Dogman50

Unfortunately my son never had him chipped


----------



## HPL

I might be careful about going to the press. Thief might just decide to cut his losses and get rid of the evidence. My heart breaks for your son. Can hardly stand to think about this.


----------



## Guest

Good point. I guess each owner has to weigh the costs. I remember a few years ago when two show dogs were stolen from a LA motel, there was so much publicity that the thief just dropped the dogs off at a nearby shelter. There are alot of retriever clubs like mentioned above the more people aware and looking the better. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## Franco

There are 7 Vet Clinics in Carencro. You may want to end them each a flier with picture and mention about the missing toes on the rear foot.


http://www.yellowpages.com/carencro-la/veterinarians

The first 7 listed are in Carencro.

Also, there are two animal shelters in the area that should be alerted.
Call #1 on th list and ask them for the number of the shelter in Carencro.

http://www.yellowpages.com/lafayette-la/animal-shelters


----------



## Jerry and Freya

What is this world coming to?
I hope all works out for the best and soon too
Prayers working..


----------



## Justin Allen

I really hope your son gets his dog back. That is terrible. That guy deserves to rot in hell. I don't see how anyone could take a mans dog, that's just flat out low. Keep us posted


----------



## rbr

Can his face be seen on the video? Post it on FB and maybe the SOBs mother will see what an AH she has raised.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

I'd suggest that you have law enforcement get a look at that security cam video. Sometimes they can do some pretty cool stuff with software to enhance the image and pick up some specifics that might make the difference.

Good luck! Chris


----------



## Dogman50

Law enforcement is involved , has viewed the video, etc.We are going to the shelters and vet offices tomorrow.


----------



## Don Lietzau

Bet that truck passed other camera's in the area.....Duckdon


----------



## shawninthesticks

When looking at the video did you see any decalls ,Duck Unlimited ,Browning etc... I would think if a thief was going to take the dog along with your gear he would be a hunter(poacher) and have personnel uses for dog /gear.Contact the conservation dept.and any hunting clubs in the area.

Place an add on CL /Wanted finished hunting dog looking for (give rough description of your son's dog) ,papers do not matter....Something along those lines ...Set a trap.

Good luck ,it knot's my stomach up to think about this.


----------



## Labs R Us

This is just so sad. I am praying that your son's dog is recovered soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## badbullgator

Davis
Are there any still photos they can get from the video of the truck? There are a lot of LA guys on here and someone may recognize the truck. I would post on Craigslist too and offer a reward. I once got back a dog that was stolen from my yard by offering a nice reward. It was worth the $1000 I paid to get the dog back. I know the person that brought her back was the SOB that stole her but I couldn't prove it and was just happy to get the dog back. 
This has to be heartbreaking, I hope you find him.


----------



## Becky Mills

Oh Davis, I am so so sorry. I hope Boz is found right away. I know you and Jamie both are absolutely sick.


----------



## Raymond Little

Will cross post ASAP on other La forums and let my mafia in Laffy know to keep a look out for Boz. He will be found and you heard it here first! Franco, make sure errybody in the Cajun HRC club gets the info, the Acadiana vets have an association and may have a website. I will check and post if so, pm me your # to list with my post please.


----------



## phillip1119

Wow... What a low life POS!!! Prayers sent for boz's safe return.


----------



## Guest

Is it ok to cross post this on Refuge forum?


----------



## Franco

This is what I suggest;

I work for 7 radio stations in Lafayette. I can give the on-air folks the details of the theft and the fact that the police have the theif's truck on video tape. That if the theifs want to avoid being caught and proscecuted, all they have to do is drop the dog off to me at my office and no questions will be asked or they can drop the dog off at the Lafayette Parish Animal Shelter. When you go the the shelter tomorrow let them know what we are doing. If it works, I can bring the dog home and take care of him until you pick him up.

If that sounds like a plan that you are confortable with, call me. I've PMed my phone number to you.


----------



## Guest

You would think he would rather turn the dog in than be caught from the video and go to jail.


----------



## Don Lietzau

Don't forget Mud Motor Talk and their Dog form.


----------



## Andy Carlson

I hope that Boz will be home and safe SOON!!


----------



## Jamee Strange

All I can say is WOW and this is one crazy messed up world. I am so sorry for your situation and will pray that all turns out well. Also, I think this is good advice. I hope you can catch him...this is why I swear the more people I meet, the more I like my dogs. Good luck



Shawn White said:


> When looking at the video did you see any decalls ,Duck Unlimited ,Browning etc... I would think if a thief was going to take the dog along with your gear he would be a hunter(poacher) and have personnel uses for dog /gear.Contact the conservation dept.and any hunting clubs in the area.
> 
> Place an add on CL /Wanted finished hunting dog looking for (give rough description of your son's dog) ,papers do not matter....Something along those lines ...Set a trap.
> 
> Good luck ,it knot's my stomach up to think about this.


----------



## Buck Mann

One of the more disappointing parts of this is that the manager of the Jameson refused to come in yesterday and let the police view the hotel's surveillance video. She only lives a few minutes away, but her quote was that she "didn't come in for dogs." The police had to use the video from the Waffle House, which is next door. The police were at the Jameson asking to see the video and she still wouldn't come in to show it to them! There is a good chance the thief will be seen clearly on the hotel video, but this set everything back an entire day. So much for "pet friendly".

Buck


----------



## Becky Mills

Oh how sickening. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 2tall

Buck Mann said:


> One of the more disappointing parts of this is that the manager of the Jameson refused to come in yesterday and let the police view the hotel's surveillance video. She only lives a few minutes away, but her quote was that she "didn't come in for dogs." The police had to use the video from the Waffle House, which is next door. The police were at the Jameson asking to see the video and she still wouldn't come in to show it to them! There is a good chance the thief will be seen clearly on the hotel video, but this set everything back an entire day. So much for "pet friendly".
> 
> Buck


Waitva minute! This was a crime! Maybe even grand depending on the value of the dogs and other stolen items. Doesn't the motel have to cooperate with the investigation? I'm no lawyer, but this doesn't seem right. Good luck finding your dog. We all must learn from this. What a world.....


----------



## badbullgator

Buck Mann said:


> One of the more disappointing parts of this is that the manager of the Jameson refused to come in yesterday and let the police view the hotel's surveillance video. She only lives a few minutes away, but her quote was that she "didn't come in for dogs." The police had to use the video from the Waffle House, which is next door. The police were at the Jameson asking to see the video and she still wouldn't come in to show it to them! There is a good chance the thief will be seen clearly on the hotel video, but this set everything back an entire day. So much for "pet friendly".
> 
> Buck


That pisses me off even more. The Jameson is my favorite dog friendly chain and they have been nothing but accommodating in regards to traveling with dogs. Can we get some specifics about this Buck? I would like to know the exact hotel and managers name so I can let Jameson know how disappointed I am.


----------



## rboudet

In S. LA. the chances are pretty high the police were duck hunters and dog owners. Just wait, next time that manager needs the police I bet they might be a little to busy to get there on time.


----------



## RJG

Oh, Davis, this is terrible! I just called the Jameson number and was given the following number to call to complain about this theft (and total lack of cooperation from the Lafayette Jameson).

Positive Management Group (PMG) 404-350-9990
When I called, I received a "we are on another line please leave a message and we will call back". So then I dialed for the directory and just started putting in combos of likely names. Also got "leave a message" options. I hope if enough messages are left, someone will "get the message" and light a fire under that Lafayette managers behind. I won't be staying in a Jameson again.

I'm praying for Boz's return.


----------



## Raymond Little

I have cross posted on another La site but someone in Lafayette needs to contact every sporting goods store in a 40 mile radius. This SOB has to purchase shells and hunting gear sometime and most of the gun stores have survellance cameras. There are 3 TV stations in Laffy and I bet they would all put the word out at their noon broadcast.


----------



## Franco

The video from the hotel was viewed this monring and a clear picture of the theif is available. Once we get that picture, it will be on local TV, websites and Facebook. We've covered this during our morning shows on radio and were able to get the local ABC TV affilate(KATC) out to Davis to shoot the story! 

We are going to get this dog back into Jamie's hands or someone will be arrested!


----------



## Chris Videtto

Franco said:


> The video from the hotel was viewed this monring and a clear picture of the theif is available. Once we get that picture, it will be on local TV, websites and Facebook. We've covered this during our morning shows on radio and were able to get the local ABC TV affilate(KATC) out to Davis to shoot the story!
> 
> We are going to get this dog back into Jamie's hands or someone will be arrested!


Franco, 

Sounds great! I am no where near this and in another part of the country and hope this guy is caught! Thanks for all your efforts to get this piece of shizzzz!

Hope this guy is caught!

Chris


----------



## Raymond Little

Franco said:


> The video from the hotel was viewed this monring and a clear picture of the theif is available. Once we get that picture, it will be on local TV, websites and Facebook. We've covered this during our morning shows on radio and were able to get the local ABC TV affilate(KATC) out to Davis to shoot the story!
> 
> We are going to get this dog back into Jamie's hands AND SOMEONE WILL BE HUNG!





Thanks for taking the lead Franco!!


----------



## Dustin D

What Facebook Page can we get the video or Images from?

We need screen shots from the video of the truck and perp.


----------



## Guest

Great news!


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> What Facebook Page can we get the video or Images from?
> 
> We need screen shots from the video of the truck and perp.


As soon as we can get the photo from the police it will be on KTDY's & KMDL's facebook pages and websites as well as local TV. Davis is working on that now. 
Also Facebook pages as well as morning host; Debbie Ray, John JayCee Falcon and Lost and Found Pets Acadiana, Facebook pages. 

Hopefully, we will have that photo soon!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

Gas stations, he's gotta put gas in that truck sometime.


----------



## Becky Mills

Franco,
Thanks so much for all your effort. I know Davis and Jamie appreciate it even more than all of us.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Guest

this is posted on the acadiana lost pets section ..... Dog seen walking down HWY 699 this morning near North Vermilion High school with collar and grey muzzle. this was all they posted is there anyone in the area that could check this out? UPDATE I heard from the person whose friend saw this dog its not Boz:-( 

I didnt see anything posted yet on craigslist, they have Lafayette listed as a city where you can post a lost found ad .


----------



## Justin Allen

I'm glad to see this thing taking off and hoping for good news soon. Good luck to everyone involved!!! Any thoughts on posting a reward for info leading to finding the dog? I'm sure plenty of people would be willing to chip in.


----------



## Pearl River Outlaw

I put this on my FB an ducksouth.com as well. Hope yall find hime man!


----------



## cbranum

Not much worse! Hope they catch that scum!


----------



## Franco

I have not heard from Davis since this morning when he told me the hotels video camera has a good shot of the thief but no license plate number. He said he would try to get me that photo, so I'm not sure what the hold up is. I have a hunch that since there are a number of speeding/traffic cameras in that area that hopefully the police are checking to see if they can in fact get a license number. I'm just speculating on that since I haven't heard anything in a while.


----------



## runnindawgz

I just read this post and shared it on Face-book: _"The dog's owner is on leave from the Air Force and asks the man to please leave the dog at the Lafayette Animal Shelter,..." _

Might we be able to “sweeten the pot” and have a $ reward awaiting the “_kindly person_ who might “FIND" Boz and drop him off at the shelter" no questions asked?

If it would help, just a thought, I’d chip in what I could. 

Makes me SICK to hear about this.


----------



## Guest

I'm in just let me know when and where to donate .


----------



## Dogman50

Just an update for everyone. Boz is still in the wind but due to Franco's tremendous help KATC TV sent out a reporter this morning to interview Jamie and me and take video of my dogtruck. They did a great piece on their 5 oclock news show about our situation. Also thanks to Franco the local radio stations have covered the story and put info on their websites.

FYI the Baymont Inn ( jameson ) video camers didn't cover the parking lot or the driveway entrance to the hotel.So their security is worthless . Take note if you have been staying at their hotels.

On the other hand the Waffle House next door video captured the scumbag thief loading my clothes into his truck at 1:27 am and leaving the parking lot 10 minutes later. The camera switches views so it didn't get all of his activity. 
Waffle House will only release the video to the police and we have not been able to get the police detective to come out yet. Although the patrol officer response has been rapid and very responsible.

We have put up flyers everywhere we thought apropriate and visited the animal control ffolks this affternoon.

Thanks for everyones help !!

Davis


----------



## jeff t.

Buck Mann said:


> One of the more disappointing parts of this is that the manager of the Jameson refused to come in yesterday and let the police view the hotel's surveillance video. She only lives a few minutes away, but her quote was that she "didn't come in for dogs." The police had to use the video from the Waffle House, which is next door. The police were at the Jameson asking to see the video and she still wouldn't come in to show it to them! There is a good chance the thief will be seen clearly on the hotel video, but this set everything back an entire day. So much for "pet friendly".
> 
> Buck


Davis posted earlier that it was a Baymont Hotel rather than Jameson.


----------



## Buck Mann

jeff t. said:


> Davis posted earlier that it was a Baymont Hotel rather than Jameson.


Actually it is now the Baymont. This is the 10th year we have stayed there and I'm used to it being a Jameson.


----------



## Rick Vaughan

_*Well let's talk gun control...cause if some SOB tried to steal my girls...I could and WOULD shoot him dead...and I'm a peace loving Quaker and don't own a handgun...but thinking about getting one after reading this story...Beware of messing with my girls, you are now warned! And if I ever see someone messing around a dog truck/trailer at a hotel, hunt test, hotel, restaurant anywhere and they don't look like they belong there... I'm going to start being pro-active asking questions of suspicious people.

Good luck in Boz being returned...your son and Boz are in my prayers.*_


----------



## Dustin D

Here's the News Piece Video!

http://www.katc.com/videos/dog-stolen-from-hunters-passing-through-town/


----------



## BuddyJ

runnindawgz said:


> I just read this post and shared it on Face-book: _"The dog's owner is on leave from the Air Force and asks the man to please leave the dog at the Lafayette Animal Shelter,..." _
> 
> Might we be able to “sweeten the pot” and have a $ reward awaiting the “_kindly person_ who might “FIND" Boz and drop him off at the shelter" no questions asked?
> 
> If it would help, just a thought, I’d chip in what I could.
> 
> Makes me SICK to hear about this.


Great idea girl! Count me in!


----------



## HPL

If I caught someone attempting to steel my knucklehead, I feel strongly that he/she would be in mortal danger. Many years ago with my first lab some folks came into my backyard and attempted to take him as they thought that he was their dog (who had either escaped or been taken). We had a short discussion with them, suggested that if he was their dog, they should make him lie down (I have always used a non-standard, not guessable command for that). Dog wouldn't do it for them, did it instantly for my wife. We also showed our registration papers and they were convinced. Big friendly goof would probably have gone off with them if we hadn't been there.


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> Here's the News Piece Video!
> 
> http://www.katc.com/videos/dog-stolen-from-hunters-passing-through-town/


Story was also on the 6pm News.

Just as soon as we can get that photo, we'll make sure it gets plenty of exposure! With a metro of about 400,000 someone should be able to indentify the thief if he lives in the area.

I spoke with John Walton of Walton & Johnson this evening. He saw the story on Lost and Found Pets Acadiana (on Facebook) and made a comment on it. He called the thief a sonofabitch on Facebook. He said he would say something about it in the morning. His show is heard in Houston, Baton Rouge, Lafayette, Alexandria, Lake Charles, New Orleans and Lafayette.


----------



## Guest

Have you checked the KATC facebook page there have been several sightings of him one at 4:30 today on a camera near the mall and one yesterday near Breaux Bridge with a green collar We just need people out in that area looking. This is the latest posting on that site, An hour ago we saw a black lab on I-10 near Breaux Bridge.. He was on the shoulder looking completely lost & helpless. This dog had a blue or green collar on. He was on the west side. Was he wearing a camo collar? Prayers sent

https://www.facebook.com/katctv3?ref=ts


----------



## Raymond Little

Franco said:


> Story was also on the 6pm News.
> 
> Just as soon as we can get that photo, we'll make sure it gets plenty of exposure! With a metro of about 400,000 someone should be able to indentify the thief if he lives in the area.
> 
> I spoke with John Walton of Walton & Johnson this evening. He saw the story on Lost and Found Pets Acadiana (on Facebook) and made a comment on it. He called the thief a sonofabitch on Facebook. He said he would say something about it in the morning. His show is heard in Houston, Baton Rouge, Lafayette, Alexandria, Lake Charles, New Orleans and Lafayette.


The district attorneys office knows about it as of this morning!


----------



## Dustin D

> An hour ago we saw a black lab on I-10 near Breaux Bridge.. He was on the shoulder looking completely lost & helpless. This dog had a blue or green collar on. He was on the west side.


What kind of collar did Boz have on!?


----------



## Franco

gmhr1 said:


> Have you checked the KATC facebook page there have been several sightings of him one at 4:30 today on a camera near the mall and one yesterday near Breaux Bridge with a green collar We just need people out in that area looking. This is the latest posting on that site, An hour ago we saw a black lab on I-10 near Breaux Bridge.. He was on the shoulder looking completely lost & helpless. This dog had a blue or green collar on. He was on the west side. Was he wearing a camo collar? Prayers sent
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/katctv3?ref=ts


Finding a stray black Lab down here is like looking for a needle in a stack of needles. Everybody around here owns a Lab or two and many aren't kept in their yards. Best we can hope for is that the thief still has the dog or that some brings him to one of the shelters.


----------



## Guest

I know I lived in Leesville & had a black lab. Everybody owned one. Hopefully with all the people looking he will be found quickly.
Can you find out what collar he was wearing?


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

Buck Mann said:


> One of the more disappointing parts of this is that the manager of the Jameson refused to come in yesterday and let the police view the hotel's surveillance video. She only lives a few minutes away, but her quote was that she "didn't come in for dogs." The police had to use the video from the Waffle House, which is next door. The police were at the Jameson asking to see the video and she still wouldn't come in to show it to them! There is a good chance the thief will be seen clearly on the hotel video, but this set everything back an entire day. So much for "pet friendly".
> 
> Buck


I guess I will not be staying at ANY motels that are mentioned in the Newscast in the future --


----------



## TimFenstermacher

g_fiebelkorn said:


> I guess I will not be staying at ANY motels that are mentioned in the Newscast in the future --


Ditto for me!


----------



## Guest

Lost paws finder on Facebook is a great place to post an ad they have a huge following
ads are now posted on craiglist.. prayers sent


----------



## weaver7198

Will pray that the thief has a conscience and returns the dog


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

Buck Mann said:


> Actually it is now the Baymont. This is the 10th year we have stayed there and I'm used to it being a Jameson.


Baymount seems to be taking over some of the Jameson motels. The former Jameson in Thomasville, GA is now a Baymount.


----------



## thelast2

For christ sakes people the real issue isnt which hotel you stay at the damn criminals get a free pass everytime they step in the courtroom, and this bastard has been then before i will bet you. I pray that Boz is returned safely.


----------



## RJW

thelast2 said:


> For christ sakes people the real issue isnt which hotel you stay at the damn criminals get a free pass everytime they step in the courtroom, and this bastard has been then before i will bet you. I pray that Boz is returned safely.



I disagree that it is indeed a part of it in my opinion. If their security is that lacking, which it appears it is. Regardless, I hope they hang the bastard that took Boz and hopefully they don't use a new rope when they do. Slow and painfull comes to mind. I am praying for his safe return to his family. I can NOT imagine what this family is going through. I would be out for blood if I were in their shoes.


----------



## DoubleHaul

g_fiebelkorn said:


> Baymount seems to be taking over some of the Jameson motels. The former Jameson in Thomasville, GA is now a Baymount.


The Jameson in Cheraw is becoming a Days Inn or something. Not a Baymount, but no longer a Jameson.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

thelast2 said:


> For christ sakes people the real issue isnt which hotel you stay at the damn criminals get a free pass everytime they step in the courtroom, and this bastard has been then before i will bet you. I pray that Boz is returned safely.


I think that you may have missed an earlier post about the motel. The investigation by police was delay for a day because the motel manager refused to come in on her day off to allow the police access to surveillance tapes of the motel's property taken at the time of the thief.


----------



## huntinman

g_fiebelkorn said:


> I think that you may have missed an earlier post about the motel. The investigation by police was delay for a day because the motel manager refused to come in on her day off to allow the police access to surveillance tapes of the motel's property taken at the time of the thief.


Maybe that motel manager was somehow connected to the criminal?


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> Maybe that motel manager was somehow connected to the criminal?


Boom! The one thing we might ever agree on.


----------



## TxFig

Reposted over to Fowler Forum (ff is the "new fuge").

http://www.fowlerforum.com/showthread.php?3217-Dog-stolen-in-LaFayette-La


----------



## Buck Mann

gmhr1 said:


> The owners have not placed an ad on craigslist yet advertising a reward. This guy knows this is an expensive dog . He may be waiting to see reward offered. Can you check with the owners and see if they want one posted. I know they are busy I would be happy to post for them


Jamie placed one and it got removed.

Buck


----------



## jbrous2

saw this on another site this morning, thought you guys would like to know..... it was posted by Bozman46 think he is Boz's owner...."Boz was seen and in the house of a family across evageline thruway from the baymont/ jameson inn, family figured he was somebodies dog so they let him loose again. We arr thinking now that the thief wanted a female and when he realized he wasnt he justljust let him loose. He was in a dog box with s female name, been searching the neighborhood to no availl, please keep your eyes out in north Lafayette"


----------



## Buck Mann

Boz is gone. I just got a call from Jamie. He got into a fight with a pit bull across the road from the hotel. When animal control arrived he was in such bad shape that they euthanized him. Jamie wants to thank everyone for their concern and help.

Buck


----------



## Enzos Mom

OMG, I am so sick to my stomach. I have no words. I am so sad. RIP Boz. I am so sorry to the owners of Boz.


----------



## carolinaonmymind

That sucks....I hope they can charge the ones that stole him..RIP Boz



Buck Mann said:


> Boz is gone. I just got a call from Jamie. He got into a fight with a pit bull across the road from the hotel. When animal control arrived he was in such bad shape that they euthanized him. Jamie wants to thank everyone for their concern and help.
> 
> Buck


----------



## shawninthesticks

Sorry for your loss ,anger and sadness at the same time.


----------



## FOM

Buck Mann said:


> Boz is gone. I just got a call from Jamie. He got into a fight with a pit bull across the road from the hotel. When animal control arrived he was in such bad shape that they euthanized him. Jamie wants to thank everyone for their concern and help.
> 
> Buck


That bites...so sorry for the loss of Boz. Condolences to Jamie and all those that loved Boz.

p.s. I update the thread title


----------



## The Snows

Oh no! Had been watching this post and so hoping for a good ending. So very sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Guest

I'm sick... prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin

Just sickening. I hope they still pursue the person who stole and then released him.

So sorry for your loss.

lesa c


----------



## HPL

Now it's time to catch the bastard that initiated this incident. I hope all involved in the search for Boz will persevere and hunt this POS down and make sure he gets what's coming to him. Isn't there some federal law that involves tampering with livestock and animals involved in sport? I personally would want to see the guy suffer the fate that befell Boz, but jail time might satisfy me.


----------



## gdgnyc

This whole incident is very disturbing. The dog was in a house and they let him loose again? I don't like the sound of this.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Franco

We are still going to try and identify the thief. There is a Detective assigned to the case, thanks Raymond L. There seems to be a problem with the Wafflehouse not wanting to release the video or not wanting to be identified as the video source. The Detective and police know that members of the news media want the clear photo of the scumbag so that he can be identified. The location where Boz was found is not far from the motel.

The dog that was held in someone's house did not fit Boz's discription according to Davis.


----------



## Becky Mills

Oh Jamie and Davis, I am just sick for you.
Even though Boz didn't have a good last day I bet he had a fabulous time duck hunting and I hope you can remember that, and the life you gave him.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## frontier

Franco said:


> We are still going to try and identify the thief. There is a Detective assigned to the case, thanks Raymond L. There seems to be a problem with the Wafflehouse not wanting to release the video or not wanting to be identified as the video source. The Detective and police know that members of the news media want the clear photo of the scumbag so that he can be identified. The location where Boz was found is not far from the motel.
> 
> The dog that was held in someone's house did not fit Boz's discription according to Davis.


 This is just so sad.. I am sorry for poor Boz to meet such a tragic ending. Sounds like a good case for crime stoppers if there is one in Louisiana...that could be any one of us thinking we had our dogs secured and safe in a motel/hotel parking lot whether hunting, trialing, or testing....and waking up to face this.


----------



## RockyDog

This makes my heart sick.


----------



## Guest

Find this scum release his picture. He probably is a relative of someone at the waffle house and thats why they are fighting to keep it from going public. Someone knows him he needs to be caught.


----------



## Oz1

I can't believe this. So sorry for Boz, you, and your son. Glad to see what good folks are here at RTF though. Oz


----------



## Raymond Little

R.I.P. Boz
I would like to know why Waffle House will not release video of a CRIME being committed???????? Their corporate office is going to recieve a call from me in a couple seconds asking WHY! My contact in the DA's office is a hunter and dog owner, he hopes to get this case


----------



## shawninthesticks

Raymond Little said:


> R.I.P. Boz
> I would like to know why Waffle House will not release video of a CRIME being committed???????? Their corporate office is going to recieve a call from me in a couple seconds asking WHY! My contact in the DA's office is a hunter and dog owner, he hopes to get this case


How can they have a choice in releasing the videos??!


----------



## Bridget Bodine

The waffle house did release their video , that is how they knew what the truck was, I am understanding that the hotel manager did not come in the release the hotel video.


----------



## Franco

Shawn White said:


> How can they have a choice in releasing the videos??!


I don't understand that part either. A crime was committed and the police have the authority to seize that video. Yet, none of the news media has been given that photo as of yet!

The Wafflehouse video is the only source of evidence. Davis and Jamie have seen it but it has not been released yet. The Jameson has nothing on video. Not even a security camera in the lobby.


----------



## Jim Danis

So sorry to hear about Boz! I've been following this from the beginning praying he would be found safe and sound. I hope this thread stgays open with updates on the case. Would love to hear if the person is caught and prosecuted!!!


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Buck Mann said:


> Boz is gone. I just got a call from Jamie. He got into a fight with a pit bull across the road from the hotel. When animal control arrived he was in such bad shape that they euthanized him. Jamie wants to thank everyone for their concern and help.


My condolences to Jamie.

I hope the criminal is caught and severely punished.

Godspeed Boz.


----------



## Guest

Boz was missing since New years eve do you know when animal control found him? Did this just happen


----------



## Raymond Little

I can't get Waffle House corporate # but will be sending them an email;http://www.wafflehouse.com/contact-us/customer-contact-form

Please tell me why your restaurant will not release a crime video it has of a dog being stolen in Lafayette La on New Years Eve???????? The dog was euthanized yesterday from mortal wounds it received after it was involved in a fight with two pit bulls very close to your store. Justice needs to be served now and your corporation can aide in that justice by releasing the video to the media!!!
Raymond Little
[email protected]
337-288-5685


----------



## Justin Allen

This makes me sick. Has the dog been 100 percent identified as boz? So sorry for the loss.


----------



## Franco

gmhr1 said:


> Boz was missing since New years eve do you know when animal control found him? Did this just happen


They picked him up late this morning and called Davis. Davis and Jamie went to all the animal shelters yesterday with a flier. 

Yes, Boz has been identified.


----------



## Rick Vaughan

_*So sorry, I too was hoping for a positive outcome. I hope the SOB who caused this tragedy is caught and maybe his sorry AS* could be thrown in a pen with the pitbulls.

*_


----------



## Lauren Koch

Jamie and Davis, 
I am so sorry for your loss. Boz sounded like a great dog and buddy. I hope they catch this dog stealing jerk. What a waste of oxygen he is.


----------



## Chris Videtto

So Sorry for the loss of Boz! What a horrific ending! 

I hope this guy is found and gets his just dues!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

Just sickening. My thoughts and Prayers to Boz's family.


----------



## Pals

this is just so sad...my heartfelt condolences to Boz's loved ones.


----------



## my2ylws

We are deeply sickened and disturbed by this entire horrific situation. Our most heartfelt condolesences for your loss. This pathetic parasite needs to be
caught and brought to justice the old fashioned way.


----------



## Steve Amrein

My sympathies go out to those involved.

This is the exact thing I am always scared about when traveling with the dogs.


----------



## Swack

May God grant peace to those who loved Boz.

May He grant justice to the perp.

Swack


----------



## SFLabs

I am so sorry to hear this....I am just sick. May God Bless Boz and those that loved him. RIP Boz.


----------



## cakaiser

I just want to cry. How horrible.
So sad for you all. 

Sleep well, Boz, you were loved.


----------



## ezzi

Arthur family, please please please know that there are SO many people in Acadiana who are heart-broken, horrified, and outraged about what happened to poor Boz. I am so sorry for the tremendous grief that the lowlife who stole Boz has caused. 

My heart has been crushed by this and I am in tears. Please know that you are in the hearts, minds, and prayers of alot of folks...and we will not rest until the scumbag is brought to justice.
RIP sweet Boz.

Ezzi


----------



## runnindawgz

ezzi said:


> Arthur family, please please please know that there are SO many people in Acadiana who are heart-broken, horrified, and outraged about what happened to poor Boz. I am so sorry for the tremendous grief that the lowlife who stole Boz has caused.
> 
> My heart has been crushed by this and I am in tears. Please know that you are in the hearts, minds, and prayers of alot of folks...and we will not rest until the scumbag is brought to justice.
> RIP sweet Boz.
> 
> Ezzi


These are nice words .. my sentiments exactly... So so sorry for Boz and his family.


----------



## hughest

Oh my. How sad. I can't imagine the hell that Jamie is going through.


----------



## Andy Carlson

Davis and Jamie I am so sorry to hear the news. I had so hoped this would have a happy ending. It makes me sick - I can only imagine how you all are feeling. I hope that there is a special place in Hell for whoever stole Boz. I am so sorry.


----------



## DogsandHorses

We were heartsick when we recieved a text message from a friend, advising us of the loss of Boz! We are so very sorry for his human family; and are convinced there is a special place in heaven for our "furrkids" and a special place in hell for anyone who would harm, or allow to come to harm, any animal.

Our prayer is that all the dog folks in the Lafayette area will continue to make phone calls and write emails to demand justice for this family, and for Boz!


----------



## roseberry

davis and jamie,
i am so regretful for your loss. hang in there.


----------



## Wayne Beck

Thats really messed up.. Im sorry for your loss. I really hope they get these guys and gut them like trout.


----------



## TxFig

I am so sorry to hear about this.

I have a feeling that the guy who stole the dog has no idea the hell that is about to get rained down on their head.


----------



## Franco

TxFig said:


> I am so sorry to hear about this.
> 
> I have a feeling that the guy who stole the dog has no idea the hell that is about to get rained down on their head.


You got that right! This is the biggest local news story right now. People are calling the radio stations voicing their disgust. Same for the TV station that covered the story. The alert on Facebook was 'shared' hundreds of times. One of the DA's is licking his chops hoping to get the case to prosecute. All the media is just waiting on the damn photos so that we can get this lowlife identified!


----------



## BuddyJ

"The one absolutely unselfish friend that a man can have in this selfish world, the one that never deserts him, and the one that never proves ungrateful or treacherous, is his dog." These words from "Tribute to a dog" sound like the relationship you had with Boz, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## YJSONLY

This is a terrible outcome.


----------



## road kill

PEACE to Boz and his family...............


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Just a freakin nightmare....I am sooo sorry to Boz's owner and his friends, I just cannot imagine the pain. Prayers for peace for Jamie and Tears for Boz


----------



## Julie R.

I don't know Davis or Jamie but was heartbroken over the tragic loss of Boz in such a horrible manner because of some lowlife thief. Very glad to hear the efforts of Franco and Raymond L. and others are keeping the story in the media so the focus is kept on finding the thief.


----------



## canebrake

I don't personally know you but I am so sorry about your loss. I have been following the threads on RTF and FB. It is such a fear of ours for someone to steal our dogs and can't imagine something like this...So sorry... Martha


----------



## BentleysMom

Such a heartbreaking story. I feel so sad for Davis and Jamie, most of all Boz. Boz didn't deserve this. His family sure didn't deserve this. We as sad heartsick onlookers don't derserve this. 

Who needs pitbulls to tear this lowlife apart? I would gladly do it myself! Justice needs to be done, so tired of jacka**'s getting away with dirty crap like that. 

RIP Boz


----------



## Joyce

My heart is broken for what has happened to Boz and his owner. I have been watching this from day one. It could ofbeen anyone of us. I hope they make an example of this so called person. 
My deepest sympathy for Jamie and Davis and Boz.
N
JOYCE


----------



## duk4me

I hope this is not how it ends. I hope justice is done. My condolences.


----------



## Montview

I am so sorry to hear about the outcome.... what a tragedy.  My most sincere condolences to your whole family. Run free, Boz....


----------



## Raymond Little

This isn't over by a long shot, MF'er will be caught and pay dearly!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

This has absolutely crushed my day. I had been hoping to see this come to a much better outcome than this.

I'm sincerely sorry.

I really do hope this nutcase is found and is compelled to make up for his careless and hurtful actions.

Chris


----------



## TimFenstermacher

Davis and Jamie. Stay strong my comrades, you are in the thoughts of many.


----------



## Bob Mac

I am so sorry to hear this. My deepest condolences. Tragic.


----------



## 1st retriever

So sorry to read the outcome! I hope this guy is caught!


----------



## Renee P.

I'm sooooo sorry. 

I hope the scumbag(s) pay.


----------



## luvalab

I feel ill. 

Sincere condolences.


----------



## MooseGooser

Deepest condolences sent from the Bakers.

If there is anything We can do for you in the way of an Urn...... 
On the house,, brother


Gooser


----------



## dogcommand

That news is beyond sad! My condolences to his owners.


----------



## Guest

http://www.lafayettepersonalinjurylawyer.co/lafayette-dog-bite-lawyer.html
it has information about dogs killing dogs. We need to work at getting dog fighting stopped.


----------



## coachmo

Prayers sent. My heart goes out to the family. Godspeed Boz.


----------



## MooseGooser

I know its early to start talking about a memorial urn for the dog,, but they might be making some decision right now as to what thay are going to do with the remains.

Let me clarify what I said.

We ( Mrs Gooser and I)have made several urns for people on RTF. WE have agreed on a price,, or no charge,, but when push came to shove,, several of the folks here have insisted I take money from them to Pay it forward..

Lainee and David are couple of them Jeff Tealander another...,,, there have been others also..

If sombody wants to contact the dogs owner and let them know that RTF wil provide a comfortable resting place for Boz.... well,,, please do...

Consider this a Gift from all of us here on RTF!!!

EVIL must NEVER win!!!!!

Gooser


----------



## Hairy Dawg

Terrible news to hear. I really hope the find this sorry excuse of a human being, & burn him good.


----------



## Raymond Little

Gooser, Boz was euthanized and cremated before Jamie/Davis were notified, there are no remains. You are the first person I thought of when Davis relayed the news to me after lunch. Maybe something in wood from the pic Davis posted? Your a good dude Gooser with a big heart.

i hope to be able to post info tomorrow on release of video by PD.

Good Night


----------



## Bridget Bodine

so how do the know it was Boz?


----------



## DaveHare

gmhr1 said:


> http://www.lafayettepersonalinjurylawyer.co/lafayette-dog-bite-lawyer.html
> it has information about dogs killing dogs. We need to work at getting dog fighting stopped.


 This is the most horrible story I have read in a very long time!!!!!!!!!!A very nice dog goes out on a hunting trip with his owner,some SOB steals him and he dies fighting a PIT BULL,my prayers go out to the family of Boz!!R.I.P Boz.
Dave Hare


----------



## thelast2

The way this turned out just absolutely sickens me, my condolences to the family. Rip "Boz"


----------



## Dman

Terrible ending.


----------



## 3blackdogs

To say this makes me sick is a vast understatement. As I told someone else, very little brings out my inner vigilante...but this would qualify. I'm so sorry for Boz's family and also add my voice to those who desire that justice be brought on those deserving (including the motel manager?). Hopefully the attitude that "it's just a dog" does not prevail. From the sound of things, that doesn't seem to be the case - thank God for people like Franco and the others in that area who don't want to let this case just fall off the radar. 

And this also makes me afraid. This poor dog was jacked out of a *padlocked* kennel? I travel around in my dog truck somewhat frequently, and am absolutely anal about locking the holes even when stopping for gas en route. I go through all kinds of contortions to find dog friendly or at least dog tolerant hotels. But every once in a while I have no choice. And I live in absolute fear of something like this happening.

(Gooser, you're such a blessing, what a kind gesture.)


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Really bad news. So sorry to the owner.


----------



## Miriam Wade

I wanted to be included to those who are deeply sorry for your loss. This is absolutely heartbreaking and your son and dog so did not deserve this. I was just sure there was going to be a happy ending. I agree with 3blackdogs and others that the guy responsible deserves a vigilante response. Hoping that he's found and gets what's coming to him.

M


----------



## BlackFoot

So sorry for the loss; I'm sickened by the outcome. 
R.I.P. Boz.


----------



## Dogman50

Boz was IDed by photos that were taken at the animal control facility before his remaims were cremated. His threetoed right hind foot was apparent in the photos.

LaFayette police are on this case bigtime ! They called early this morning to verify what specific clothes were stolen because they caught someone trying to sell them at the Waffle House . They have already backtracked two steps to others involved.

Davis


----------



## Rainmaker

3blackdogs said:


> To say this makes me sick is a vast understatement. As I told someone else, very little brings out my inner vigilante...but this would qualify. I'm so sorry for Boz's family and also add my voice to those who desire that justice be brought on those deserving (including the motel manager?). Hopefully the attitude that "it's just a dog" does not prevail. From the sound of things, that doesn't seem to be the case - thank God for people like Franco and the others in that area who don't want to let this case just fall off the radar.
> 
> And this also makes me afraid. This poor dog was jacked out of a *padlocked* kennel? I travel around in my dog truck somewhat frequently, and am absolutely anal about locking the holes even when stopping for gas en route. I go through all kinds of contortions to find dog friendly or at least dog tolerant hotels. But every once in a while I have no choice. And I live in absolute fear of something like this happening.
> 
> (Gooser, you're such a blessing, what a kind gesture.)


When I had my dog truck, I was always so worried something like this would happen. There are scum walking the earth with no conscience or heart. Reading Boz's story, such a rotten end for a beloved companion, such a rotten deal for his owners, I'm glad they have voices speaking for them, rattling some cages, to try and bring some justice to the scum. It won't bring Boz back but it might prevent another loss, and the scum has earned some righteous punishment.


----------



## Tigershark

Condolences sent from ky. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Erik Nilsson

Sorry to hear, very very sad.


----------



## Franco

Dogman50 said:


> Boz was IDed by photos that were taken at the animal control facility before his remaims were cremated. His threetoed right hind foot was apparent in the photos.
> 
> LaFayette police are on this case bigtime ! They called early this morning to verify what specific clothes were stolen because they caught someone trying to sell them at the Waffle House . They have already backtracked two steps to others involved.
> 
> Davis


Good to hear! There are a lot of folks that are very upset with what happened to Boz and the police are getting lots of calls from outraged citizens. If you haven't read the KATC blog on their website, you should. There is lots of speculation but the fact that this has become such a big story is one reason he/they will be caught.


----------



## Ken Barton

Horrible. I'll be buying round locks w/ short bolts and maybe a nanny monitor. How did poor Boz end up in the sights of 2 pit bulls? Sold a training dog? Coincidence? Raymond maybe your guy can shed some light. There but the grace of God go I......


----------



## Jerry and Freya

There are no words, but what goes around comes around in spades this time to that rotten person.
i hope the law picked up the pit bulls to put them down.


----------



## Dogman50

Our info is that the pit bulls had owners in the area and WERE NOT PICKED UP !!


----------



## cbranum

Not the out come I was wanting to hear. So sorry. RIP Boz. They will catch this low life!


----------



## Jerry and Freya

Dogman50 said:


> Our info is that the pit bulls had owners in the area and WERE NOT PICKED UP !!


Those pits should be picked up and put down
JMOP


----------



## road kill

Jerry and Freya said:


> Those pits should be picked up and put down
> JMOP


The *"sub-humans"* that taught the pit bulls this behavior should be picked up and put down.


----------



## Franco

Boz's death was the lead story on the 10pm News last night!

http://www.katc.com/videos/stolen-dog-euthanized-after-injured-in-dog-fight/


----------



## BlackFoot

Franco said:


> Boz's death was the lead story on the 10pm News last night!


So glad to see that the media is on board with this.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*

Thoughts and Prayers with the Family.

The Homburg's*


----------



## Sharon Potter

This is such awful news...I was hoping for a better outcome. My condolences to Boz's family. 

And when they catch the SOB that did this, they need to feed him to the two pitbulls...and then put the pit bulls down, along with their owner.


----------



## Socks

Condolences to the family of Boz. R.I.P. Boz.

Good job Franco and Raymond L. and the others putting this in the limelight.


----------



## Raymond Little

If it's any consolation, rescue groups all over Louisiana are up in arms over this theft. Unfortunatley, the pit bull angle has actually got more people involved not less and it's not dying down anytime soon. I have just asked internet friends in Lafayette to put the description of the truck in their autos and make a pass through the neighborhoods within a mile radius of the crime. The Perp lives within a mile of where he committed this act is my educated guess.


----------



## Guest

Do you have a contact number for the police that are handling this case. Can we call and demand that this guys picture be released? I posted the suspects description and truck info on the sherevport and new iberia humane society FB page.


----------



## Franco

gmhr1 said:


> Do you have a contact number for the police that are handling this case. Can we call and demand that this guys picture be released? I posted the suspects description and truck info on the sherevport and new iberia humane society FB page.


As Davis has stated, the police are all over this. The TV reporter told me that the reason they aren't releasing the photos just yet is that they don't want any involved to flee the area before they can arrest them. I'll be the last one to tell them how to do their job.


----------



## shawninthesticks

Raymond Little said:


> If it's any consolation, rescue groups all over Louisiana are up in arms over this theft. Unfortunatley, the pit bull angle has actually got more people involved not less and it's not dying down anytime soon. I have just asked internet friends in Lafayette to put the description of the truck in their autos and make a pass through the neighborhoods within a mile radius of the crime. The Perp lives within a mile of where he committed this act is my educated guess.


I watched Franco's clip and noticed that the news added their own little twist " stolen for fighting purposes" I dont know all the facts ,but that seems to be a little out there from what I've read about Boz being loose when found .but there may be more to it that I have not read/heard. IDK?

Regardless of the little details there are several parties that need to face charges for these crimes, -thief and the pit bull owners for not confining their dogs and more charges for the damn thief that caused this tragedy. 

I dont think that this is going in a good direction for responsible pit owners.


----------



## Byron Musick

So very sorry for your loss....


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Shawn White said:


> I watched Franco's clip and noticed that the news added their own little twist " stolen for fighting purposes" I dont know all the facts ,but that seems to be a little out there from what I've read about Boz being loose when found .but there may be more to it that I have not read/heard. IDK?
> 
> Regardless of the little details there are several parties that need to face charges for these crimes, -thief and the pit bull owners for not confining their dogs and more charges for the damn thief that caused this tragedy.
> 
> I dont think that this is going in a good direction for responsible pit owners.


It seems there have been a few different theories as to how he wound up where he did and what the thief did with him after stealing him or breaking and entering the vehicle.

I feel terrible for Boz's whole family.

It is a positive that this story has gotten the media and public attention that it has. Hopefully it will lead to some punnishment for the perpetrator(s). 

I honestly don't see what a breed of dog (pit) has to do with any of this at all. 

If I were one of the folks who administers the local animal control, I'd be working to explain why some effort and communication was not done before they chose to put down the most looked-for canine in the county....and more importantly put into effect a process that prevents it in the future. That's pathetic. I get the idea someone was way too eager to put an innocent dog down.

I'd definitely say this is not going in a good direction for dirtbags who choose to break into peoples' vehicles and steal their dogs and property.


----------



## vergy

I am sick to my stomach after reading the outcome. Have no words. I said a small prayer for you and Boz.


----------



## FOM

Raymond Little said:


> Gooser, Boz was euthanized and cremated before Jamie/Davis were notified, *there are no remains*. You are the first person I thought of when Davis relayed the news to me after lunch. Maybe something in wood from the pic Davis posted? Your a good dude Gooser with a big heart.


I think this is worse news...I can't imagine not being able to have full closure, especially given the circumstances - I sometimes catch my self looking at my boy's urns, lost in thought about all the adventures/memories we shared...I'm so sorry for Jamie.

My heart aches...

Lainee


----------



## huntinman

FOM said:


> I think this is worse news...I can't imagine not being able to have full closure, especially given the circumstances - *I sometimes catch my self looking at my boy's urns, lost in thought about all the adventures/memories we shared*...I'm so sorry for Jamie.
> 
> My heart aches...
> 
> Lainee


Same here, I have my first trial dog... Preacher (who died in the '90's) on top of my gun cabinet in a decorative canister... I could never bring myself to get rid of the ashes... although I had the spot I wanted to spread them picked out... 

It's a shame Jamie couldn't have at least received the ashes...


----------



## Judy Chute

MooseGooser said:


> I know its early to start talking about a memorial urn for the dog,, but they might be making some decision right now as to what thay are going to do with the remains.
> 
> Let me clarify what I said.
> 
> We ( Mrs Gooser and I)have made several urns for people on RTF. WE have agreed on a price,, or no charge,, but when push came to shove,, several of the folks here have insisted I take money from them to Pay it forward..
> 
> Lainee and David are couple of them Jeff Tealander another...,,, there have been others also..
> 
> If sombody wants to contact the dogs owner and let them know that RTF wil provide a comfortable resting place for Boz.... well,,, please do...
> 
> Consider this a Gift from all of us here on RTF!!!
> 
> EVIL must NEVER win!!!!!
> 
> Gooser


Bless you, Mr and Mrs Gooser... Evil just lost with your offer of this gift of the heart... 

My Best..and Bob's as well, 

Judy


----------



## Tom. P.

I like so many on this site have been just devastated by this story.There are so many things that happen in this world that I cant understand.While reading and following this I found myself fighting back tears for the loss of Boz and what His Family must be going through.My heart goes out to the Family and to Boz. I am truly sorry for Your loss.


----------



## Dustin D

Will there be a donation drive maybe to get this young man a new well bred pup? I'd donate for sure.


----------



## Billie

Dustin D said:


> Will there be a donation drive maybe to get this young man a new well bred pup? I'd donate for sure.


I ,too would donate to this. 
This whole story has made me sick to my stomach, and the outcome could have not been any worse. I am so saddened for Boz and his owners. 
Another instance, where I believe that as*holes will inherit the earth..... I hope they rot in hell first.


----------



## Jimbone

I think the one positive thing that can be taken from this is how the RTF community quickly rallied with numerous sources to help. I know that if something this terrible ever happens to me that I can count on RTF to get the word out.


----------



## Raymond Little

Jimbone said:


> I think the one positive thing that can be taken from this is how the RTF community quickly rallied with numerous sources to help. I know that if something this terrible ever happens to me that I can count on RTF to get the word out.


You said it Brother!!!;-)


----------



## Jerry and Freya

road kill said:


> The *"sub-humans"* that taught the pit bulls this behavior should be picked up and put down.


Yes, a better idea...


----------



## Becky Mills

Jimbone said:


> I think the one positive thing that can be taken from this is how the RTF community quickly rallied with numerous sources to help. I know that if something this terrible ever happens to me that I can count on RTF to get the word out.


I've been waiting to post the same thing. RTFers are acting like RTFers in the old days - offering help and support like they did after Katrina. It is good to see.


----------



## RJW

I am in shock. I really wasn't prepared for this outcome. My heart goes out to the family of Boz. What a terrible terrible tragedy. I hope this SOB rotts and burns in hell, but hope its painfull for him till he gets there when the proper people get their hands on him.


----------



## Franco

Chris Atkinson said:


> It seems there have been a few different theories as to how he wound up where he did and what the thief did with him after stealing him or breaking and entering the vehicle.
> 
> I feel terrible for Boz's whole family.
> 
> It is a positive that this story has gotten the media and public attention that it has. Hopefully it will lead to some punnishment for the perpetrator(s).
> 
> I honestly don't see what a breed of dog (pit) has to do with any of this at all.
> 
> If I were one of the folks who administers the local animal control, I'd be working to explain why some effort and communication was not done before they chose to put down the most looked-for canine in the county....and more importantly put into effect a process that prevents it in the future. That's pathetic. I get the idea someone was way too eager to put an innocent dog down.
> 
> I'd definitely say this is not going in a good direction for dirtbags who choose to break into peoples' vehicles and steal their dogs and property.


Chris, I just posed this question to KATC since they are still reporting on this story,

This was their responce;

"We asked those same questions, but animal control said they followed protocol".

Also, folks are calling both TV and radio wanting to donate money for a new pup as well as some offering a pup. The reporter has a call in to Jamie.


----------



## Justin Allen

Is it really known the condition of the dog before he was put down? This makes this whole thing worse to me and to be honest it's fishy. What a sickening situation. I feel so terrible for the owners. I hope the thief suffers the remainder of his life. Just ruins your day reading this.


----------



## Donna Kerr

After reading this story I cannot even begin to express how I feel about all of this. Outrage, disbelief, disgust and, above all, extreme sadness are filling me all at the same time. My heart is just broken for Boz and his family… 
Prayers and sincere sympathy to you all.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

I am so sorry for your loss. I just had eye surgery and after reading this story I don't need any wetting drops. Breaks my heart for the owners . You are in my prayers........


----------



## Dogman50

Update: The POS has been arrested and should be in jail for quite a while. Multiple repeat offender. Gave a full confession to the robbery. 

Davis


----------



## shawninthesticks

Dogman50 said:


> Update: The POS has been arrested and should be in jail for quite a while. Multiple repeat offender. Gave a full confession to the robbery.
> 
> Davis


It doesn't bring Boz back ,but sooo glad to hear the news!


----------



## Raymond Little

Which one of you has the signature line; "It all works out in the end or its not the end"? Very fitting statement to our family story I think. Will stay on top of prosecution and keep errybody up to date !


----------



## Franco

Dogman50 said:


> Update: The POS has been arrested and should be in jail for quite a while. Multiple repeat offender. Gave a full confession to the robbery.
> 
> Davis


Great news!

Davis also shared with me that the two Pit Bulls involved were staked out in a back yard that was not completely fenced. That one of the Pits became free when Boz came into the area. They belonged to a woman and that she was moving. Both Pits have been put down. Good to know that baiting wasn't involved or that dog fighting was going on in the area.

Justice will prevail.


----------



## Scott Adams

It's bad enough to be victimized by a thief. I don't know what I would do if I were in the shoes of Boz's family.
Sincere condolences to them.


----------



## Dustin D

*YES!*

http://www.katc.com/news/arrest-made-in-boz-s-case/


----------



## TimFenstermacher

Is it just me or in that news report does it almost sound like the police are appologizing for the criminal? I really hope that is a misquote. It makes no difference to me whether he had no intent for the dog to be harmed. Boz is dead and a worthless human is responsible, period. Somehow, they got to be able to nail this bastard for more than just burglary.


----------



## HPL

Please keep us informed as this story progresses. I would really like to know more about the miscreant and about what eventually comes of this. I can hardly stand to read the posts, but need to know what the whole story is.


----------



## Franco

TimFenstermacher said:


> Is it just me or in that news report does it almost sound like the police are appologizing for the criminal? I really hope that is a misquote. It makes no difference to me whether he had no intent for the dog to be harmed. Boz is dead and a worthless human is responsible, period. Somehow, they got to be able to nail this bastard for more than just burglary.


The police aren't making excuses, that is a quote from the confession. He said that when he opened the door and the dog jumped out he started to run away thinking that the dog might come after him. He probably thought the names on the doors were people's names and gear lockers. The guy isn't too bright.


----------



## Guest

He's 49 year old scum, he needs to go away for along time.


----------



## David McLendon

TimFenstermacher said:


> Is it just me or in that news report does it almost sound like the police are appologizing for the criminal? I really hope that is a misquote. It makes no difference to me whether he had no intent for the dog to be harmed. Boz is dead and a worthless human is responsible, period. Somehow, they got to be able to nail this bastard for more than just burglary.


Yes I got that same impression, it seems as though they are more than ready to minimize the gravity and impact of his crime and make this whole unpleasant thing go away.


----------



## luvalab

Franco said:


> The police aren't making excuses, that is a quote from the confession. He said that when he opened the door and the dog jumped out he started to run away thinking that the dog might come after him. He probably thought the names on the doors were people's names and gear lockers. The guy isn't too bright.


Isn't Too Bright is the root of so, so many tragedies...

The whole thing makes me sick. Everything that could go wrong, did go wrong. A nightmare.

(It has restored my faith in RTF though, and reminded me of my respect for a few online characters (ahem, Franco, as well as several people who offered to set up a fund) that I have not had the pleasure of meeting in person.)


----------



## Bob Mac

Glad they caught the POS. Regardless of his confession. He must be held accountable for the loss.


----------



## chesaka

Franco said:


> "We asked those same questions, but animal control said they followed protocol"./QUOTE]
> 
> This "protocol" statement needs to be challenged. I am a veteran reporter and this is what I would do if it were my dog.Work with the local reporter to press authorities as to why there was so little effort to reach out to the public about Boz, a valuable hunting dog but more importantly an irreplaceable companion to one of our soldiers, soon to be deployed again and now heartbroken about the loss of his 10 year old dog, which he has had since he was 6 weeks old. I would find out what is the protocol and if it needs to be changed in view of what happened. There needs to be accountability. Unfortunately in this country crimes against animals rarely amount to anything, maybe a misdemeanor. But there are compelling elements here that you can pursue to perhaps get a better result for the next victim of a criminal looking for quick cash.


----------



## Guest

https://www.facebook.com/katctv3?ref=ts For the latest news and stories on Boz.

Please keep us posted on any type of donation we need, I'm in.


----------



## Lonnie Spann

I have followed this thread from its beginning and like all of you I was hoping for this to end in a reunification of Boz with his owner. Seeing the pic of Boz with his gray muzzle and those big trusting eyes just makes it that much harder to swallow. 

I'm glad they caught the thief but unfortunately he will quite possibly only get a slap on the wrist. No matter what the outcome is with this thief and his criminal charges, nothing can be done to bring back poor Boz.

We love our dogs and treat them like the family members they are. It is amazing all of the responses from the public as well as RTF with everyone so concerned for Boz. It was like we all were holding our breath with our fingers crossed hoping and waiting for his safe return.

I will bet when the sorry thief dies none of us will know about it, there MIGHT be a small obituary hidden in the pages of some small locallly circulated paper, and just maybe a small gathering of family members will attend his funeral.

Boz however will never be forgotten. I will always remember the picture of poor old Boz, standing there with his aged muzzle and those big, tired, trusting, eyes, standing in his little bit of heaven on earth.

Lonster


----------



## RJW

Extremely glad the individual was caught. IF the law doesn't do something about it, I hope the people of LA. choose to dole out their own brand of justice.


----------



## BlackFoot

Shawn White said:


> It doesn't bring Boz back ,but sooo glad to hear the news!


+1 to that.


----------



## Justin Allen

For some reason it doesn't make me feel any better that the guy was caught. Soneone needs to catch up with him when he gets out and get street justice. There is no reason for that pos to have more than a couple teeth in his head. When your done leave him laying there. Just how this ******* feels about it.


----------



## David McLendon

Yep I agree Justin, tell you what I have never been comfortable leaving my dogs when on the road and this has me thinking about how the latches and locks on our dog boxes and trailers are nothing more than junk designed to keep an honest man out.


----------



## Justin Allen

No doubt about that David. I'm sure the majority of the keys are interchangeable. I worried about it before but now I'll really worry. What do you do when your traveling with 3 or 4 though? I guess you just have to take your chances. Pretty sad.


----------



## Rick Vaughan

Lonster said:


> I have followed this thread from its beginning and like all of you I was hoping for this to end in a reunification of Boz with his owner. Seeing the pic of Boz with his gray muzzle and those big trusting eyes just makes it that much harder to swallow.
> 
> I'm glad they caught the thief but unfortunately he will quite possibly only get a slap on the wrist. No matter what the outcome is with this thief and his criminal charges, nothing can be done to bring back poor Boz.
> 
> We love our dogs and treat them like the family members they are. It is amazing all of the responses from the public as well as RTF with everyone so concerned for Boz. It was like we all were holding our breath with our fingers crossed hoping and waiting for his safe return.
> 
> I will bet when the sorry thief dies none of us will know about it, there MIGHT be a small obituary hidden in the pages of some small locallly circulated paper, and just maybe a small gathering of family members will attend his funeral.
> 
> Boz however will never be forgotten. I will always remember the picture of poor old Boz, standing there with his aged muzzle and those big, tired, trusting, eyes, standing in his little bit of heaven on earth.
> 
> Lonster


_*Well said Lonster...my sentiments exactly*_


----------



## Jerry and Freya

What about an alarm system on the truck?


----------



## 2tall

Chris, you are so right. This may have been the best thing RTF as a group has done. I have been literally sick at my stomach since reading the outcome here and my heart is still broken thinking about Jamie and Davis. But I am rededicated to following RTF in case I might ever be in a place to help some one else. And my dogs will never be left in the box if I am in a motel, not even the chessie.


----------



## road kill

Hay Franco & Raymond,
I don't quite know how to word this, except 

*THANK YOU!!!!*

I read this story, I had tears in my eyes and rage in my heart!!!

I felt helpless to help or do anything.
You did that for me/us................well done!!!


----------



## huntinman

road kill said:


> Hay Franco,
> I don't quite know how to word this, except
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!!*
> 
> I read this story, I had tears in my eyes and rage in my heart!!!
> 
> I felt helpless to help or do anything.
> You did that for me/us................well done!!!


Raymond too!!!


----------



## Guest

https://www.facebook.com/katctv3?ref=ts#!/JusticeForBoz
Justice for Boz facebook page


----------



## Franco

road kill said:


> Hay Franco & Raymond,
> I don't quite know how to word this, except
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!!*
> 
> I read this story, I had tears in my eyes and rage in my heart!!!
> 
> I felt helpless to help or do anything.
> You did that for me/us................well done!!!


Thanks. Like I told Davis and Chris, I just used the assets I had access to. I just feel badly that Boz wasn't found in time to save him. 

The police never let up and did their job without my advice

Raymond has his contact with the DA's office and I understand that the thief will be charged with a felony.


----------



## Julie R.

Franco said:


> Thanks. Like I told Davis and Chris, I just used the assets I had access to. I just feel badly that Boz wasn't found in time to save him.
> 
> The police never let up and did their job without my advice
> 
> Raymond has his contact with the DA's office and I understand that the thief will be charged with a felony.


A big thanks to you & Raymond for bringing this to the attention of the right local people, and more important, to the public. We were all hoping and praying for a happy ending and heartbroken that wasn't to be. One can always hope it ends up as a feel bad story for the lowlife perp. The force of public opinion should help.


----------



## Raymond Little

This terrible event put me in contact with some awfully wonderful people, like I told them, there's no doubt in my mind that the folks here would have done the same for me! Using your resources at hand is second nature and I am thankful they were there when We needed them. There are more good folks in Lafayette Louisiana than bad and we had a bunch working for us last week. Apologizes to anyone who were offended by my energetic posts, if you knew me well you would think my name should be Red Bull. Lets pray and hope we never need to mobilize like last week but take comfort that if needed, the army of RTF folks will rise to the challenge.


----------



## Good Dogs

Dogman50 said:


> Update: The POS has been arrested and should be in jail for quite a while. Multiple repeat offender. Gave a full confession to the robbery.
> 
> Davis


While that's positive news I know it changes nothing and can't bring Boz back. Like others we were saddened, no sickened, about this tragedy. Our sincere condolences.


----------

